# Your thoughts about coffee soap



## Ruthie (Feb 21, 2013)

I've read quite a bit here about making coffee soap, and have made it for a gardening soap years ago I before I moved to Oklahoma.  I'm brewing coffee right now so my question will be too late for this batch, but I've been wondering about this- if the scent does not carry over into the soap you make, what is the reason behind making the coffee 4 times normal strength (or however many times)?  Is it for color?  Or what?

Mine is actually about 1.5 to 2 times normal strength.  But that is just because I am lazy measuring and do NOT drink the stuff.

Coffee soap is so great for cleaning the hands of dirt or whatever!  I can hardly wait to garden this summer so I can use it again!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

I just love coffee that much that I make coffee soap so I can look at it and use it.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it would be a mix between the color and the caffeine level. I know that applying caffeine directly to your skin (like in coffee soap) leaves a slight tingle and "wakes up" your skin. As far as the scent, I know a lot of people say it leaves a mild scent, but for a real coffee scent you'd need to use a FO (I think)


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually used grounds in mine with just the left over pot of coffee.  The grounds retained the scent and provide a nice grit for dirty kitchen hands (or gardeners hands!).  The coffee liquid made it a pretty brown.


----------



## squigglz (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, the grounds retain the scent. I double the batch of coffee for the caffeine benefits. I do use a coffee FO, but that's mostly because I use a Chocolate Espresso FO along with it to make a kind of mocha latte smell.

I just really like coffee, lol.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmmm, since I can't use fragrance oils (allergy in the family), I'm now thinking that a coffee soap using fine grounds as an exfoliant along with a dash of cocoa powder might be heavenly!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 21, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Hmmm, since I can't use fragrance oils (allergy in the family), I'm now thinking that a coffee soap using fine grounds as an exfoliant along with a dash of cocoa powder might be heavenly!



You can't use ANY fragrance oils?  How about essential oils?  Unless you live with "the boy in the bubble" I can't imagine that many EOs wouldn't be acceptable.  Isn't that like saying I'm allergic to peanuts, so I don't eat food?  Or is it a matter of just not knowing which EOs your loved one is allergic to?  My point is that EOs run the gamut of plant life.  Just because I can't use citrus shouldn't mean peppermint and pachouli are necessarily off limits?  What am I missing?


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 21, 2013)

Essential oils are fine, but any synthetics cause huge problems, skin rashes and respiratory issues.  For us, synthetic fragrance=no good.

As far as I know, a coffee scent is only obtainable through a fragrance oil, but if adding the grounds makes it stick, then I will be trying it.


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 21, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Essential oils are fine, but any synthetics cause huge problems, skin rashes and respiratory issues.  For us, synthetic fragrance=no good.
> 
> As far as I know, a coffee scent is only obtainable through a fragrance oil, but if adding the grounds makes it stick, then I will be trying it.




OIC...Now I understand, and yes that is my understanding was well about coffee fragrance....which seems sort of counter-intutitve.  I'd think oil form coffee beans would be WAY easier to get than some of the things they find ways to wring EOs out of.  Then again the "oil wringers" didn't ask me, did they?


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 21, 2013)

I love the looks to my coffee soap but i thought the grounds were too rough. This time I finely ground them and sifted them but i still dont think that will be enough. Maybe I could just buy a coffee powder? I dont have a pestal and morter. i have yet to make my coffee soap with actual coffee as the liquid. I usually use cream instead. I find that it is good at removing odorss but then again I think all my soaps are good at that


----------



## dyclement05 (Feb 21, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Essential oils are fine, but any synthetics cause huge problems, skin rashes and respiratory issues.  For us, synthetic fragrance=no good.
> 
> As far as I know, a coffee scent is only obtainable through a fragrance oil, but if adding the grounds makes it stick, then I will be trying it.



Actually, you can make your own coffee oil (all natural!) and use that- it will retain the scent better than just grinds or using strongly brewed coffee for your lye solution. I like using it to superfat my soap.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5668670_make-coffee-oil.html


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 21, 2013)

squigglz said:


> Yep, the grounds retain the scent. I double the batch of coffee for the caffeine benefits. I do use a coffee FO, but that's mostly because I use a Chocolate Espresso FO along with it to make a kind of mocha latte smell.
> 
> I just really like coffee, lol.


 
Are you using the Brambleberry Choc. Espresso?  I have mixed feelings about it.  The chocolate part of it is yummy, but I can't smell the espresso part.  However, I did use what I had left for this recipe and filled in the rest with 10X orange EO.  I did add the coffee grounds from brewing, too- about 4T for 50 oz. oils.  Not sure that is enough.

Next time I think I will make the coffee stronger, now that I know about the caffeine, but also because the color could be darker.  Of course, I did add coconut milk, so that might be why.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 21, 2013)

dyclement05 said:


> Actually, you can make your own coffee oil (all natural!) and use that- it will retain the scent better than just grinds or using strongly brewed coffee for your lye solution. I like using it to superfat my soap.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5668670_make-coffee-oil.html


 
Do you have to use coffee beans, or can you use ground coffee?  Since I don't drink the stuff (and already invested in the ground kind just to make soap) I was wondering.  It would not matter if it was a problem straining the grounds since I put grounds in the soap anyway.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 21, 2013)

i brew my coffee at 5x the strength... i have 5 types of coffee soaps... im alittle obsessed lol  but the only ones that retained any kind of a scent were the ones with grounds in them


----------



## dyclement05 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Do you have to use coffee beans, or can you use ground coffee?  Since I don't drink the stuff (and already invested in the ground kind just to make soap) I was wondering.  It would not matter if it was a problem straining the grounds since I put grounds in the soap anyway.



I suppose grinds would be find provided they aren't too finely ground. Also, it's been my experience that coffee grinds hold their scent better in soap if they are put in without having first been brewed. Of course, that also means a scrubbier bar.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 21, 2013)

Another ??
I was window shopping at Soaper's Choice and noticed the coffee butter.  How is that made?


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

I grind my coffee beans on fine to put in my soaps.  I think they feel great for exfoliating.  And they aren't the grinds that I made my coffee with either.  I can smell the coffee in my coffee soap, and it has to be from the grinds.


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 22, 2013)

You can buy coffee essential oil!  I've bought some but have not had a chance to try it out yet.  It's costly, but from what I've read elsewhere it will give your coffee soap a gorgeous coffee scent.


----------



## Soapsense (Feb 22, 2013)

To get the grounds like powder, put them in a ziplok bag and roll them with a pastry roller.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 22, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> You can buy coffee essential oil!  I've bought some but have not had a chance to try it out yet.  It's costly, but from what I've read elsewhere it will give your coffee soap a gorgeous coffee scent.




Do you remember where you saw it?  I think I will try to make the infused oil tomorrow and if that works, great - less effort.  Otherwise, I might try the EO.  I am really excited about this one.  I flove coffee with all my heart (as evidenced by the ridiculously high percentage of my grocery bill that is devoted to all things coffee) as does my sister.  

But since I don't have a crock pot small enough to do this, I will probably just do it in a canning jar in a water bath.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 22, 2013)

I think that Camden Grey used to carry a coffee oil or butter.  Don't know if they still have it.  You could also try a coffee absolute but it would be pricey.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Another ??
> I was window shopping at Soaper's Choice and noticed the coffee butter.  How is that made?



I don't know what ingredients Soaper's Choice uses for their coffee butter but I know some other companies either use hydrogenated vegetable oil or coconut oil.

Below is a link to a blog which has a tutorial on how to make your own coffee oil and coffee butter. 

http://threesisterssoap.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-to-make-coffee-butter.html


----------



## paillo (Feb 22, 2013)

Infusing coffee oil as we speak  Coffee butter starting tomorrow! Very cool thread, thanks for all the info, gang!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2013)

You beat me to it! I was hunting around for a glass jar to try infusing some oil. 

I have to say thanks to Ruthie for posting this topic.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 22, 2013)

I did some last week. But I made a poor choice in buying dark roasted coffee beans. Its not my preference to drink and the infused oil got the same reaction from me. Just too strong for me. So I tried again a couple of days ago. I infused mine in the crock pot. I have been letting it soak:think: (Which means I have been too busy) But really it probably is a good thing for the infusion to have been sitting of a couple of days anyway. I hope this one comes out good. It certainly smells more to my liking! I wish us all luck with our coffee oil adventures!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I'll BE!  It does work! LOL!

I took a break from the laundry and started straining my coffee grounds.  Here are a couple of pics.  I like it!  And it was so simple to just put the ground coffee and oil in the crock pot and leave in on the lowest setting.  Mine has a keep warm setting.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I think I'd prefer doing it in a crockpot.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I don't know what ingredients Soaper's Choice uses for their coffee butter but I know some other companies either use hydrogenated vegetable oil or coconut oil.
> 
> Below is a link to a blog which has a tutorial on how to make your own coffee oil and coffee butter.
> 
> http://threesisterssoap.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-to-make-coffee-butter.html


 
Hazel, this is so interesting.  It sounds like the coffee butter would be a great addition to my repertoire.  I had thought it was another oil to use in soapmaking and was wrong about that, but making it sounds so right!  LOL!


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2013)

I hate straining stuff, so am using a muslin bag for my coffee grounds (fresh, not used) to infuse in a jar. Thinking it might be too dense a material for the coffee to properly infuse, going to make another batch with an organza bag and see what happens. Anyone else tried an alternative to all the straining? Several layers of cheesecloth tied closed might be another option...

Quick update - organza bag with sunflower oil is infusing really well already, the muslin bag with olive oil hardly at all. I'm using 16-oz mason jars with about half a cup of ground fresh coffee.

And Hazel, I think you're right that cheesecloth is probably the best alternative. The looser the fabric weave the better.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruthie - You can use coffee oil in soapmaking. It's listed in SoapCalc's oil selection column. According to SC, roasted coffee oil contributes to hardness, conditioning and creaminess. 

I'm wondering if the addition of coffee oil to body products is as beneficial as I've read on some sites. I've taken the benefits listed with a grain of salt because I know they're trying to sell their products. I certainly wasn't going to buy the products since I thought the prices were ridiculous. On one site, the person had a 3.5 oz bar priced at $24.00! :shock: I was also wondering how this person could get away with stating the soap would increase circulation and reduce cellulite. (But this is another pet peeve which I won't get into so as not to get off topic.) I'm going to have to find unbiased info. Of course, it still wouldn't hurt (I hope) to experiment on myself. I could certainly use some help with wrinkles and skin tightening. 

paillo - I think cheesecloth might be a better alternative but I'm just guessing.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2013)

paillo -

Are you putting the grounds in the bag and then putting the bag in the jar?

I thought about using a coffee filter but I'm sure it would tear when I tried to squeeze the excess oil out. Of course, I suppose that wouldn't matter if the grounds were to be used as an exfoliant.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Ruthie - You can use coffee oil in soapmaking. It's listed in SoapCalc's oil selection column. According to SC, roasted coffee oil contributes to hardness, conditioning and creaminess.
> 
> I'm wondering if the addition of coffee oil to body products is as beneficial as I've read on some sites. I've taken the benefits listed with a grain of salt because I know they're trying to sell their products. I certainly wasn't going to buy the products since I thought the prices were ridiculous. On one site, the person had a 3.5 oz bar priced at $24.00! :shock: *Um, Wow!* I was also wondering how this person could get away with stating the soap would increase circulation and reduce cellulite. (But this is another pet peeve which I won't get into so as not to get off topic.) I'm going to have to find unbiased info. Of course, it still wouldn't hurt (I hope) to experiment on myself. I could certainly use some help with wrinkles and skin tightening.
> 
> paillo - I think cheesecloth might be a better alternative but I'm just guessing.


 
I watched a Soaping101 on youtube that says some of the same things about skin benefits.  That recipe had added powdered caffine.  I have been so interested in trying out a chocolate, coffee bar for myself.  I LOVE coffee and chocolate.  But EVERYWHERE I looked(and I looked at lots of websites) it was just so WAY far out of my price range!!!  And it sure wouldn't hurt if it does have skin tightening effects:think:  I hope everyone posts how it works out for them.


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> paillo -
> 
> Are you putting the grounds in the bag and then putting the bag in the jar?
> 
> I thought about using a coffee filter but I'm sure it would tear when I tried to squeeze the excess oil out. Of course, I suppose that wouldn't matter if the grounds were to be used as an exfoliant.



Yup, that's exactly what I'm doing. There will be some fine sediment in the bottom of the jar with the organza bag oil, but that's fine with me, only one straining should be needed!


----------



## 123seesix (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys you can use caffine powder in your coffee soap also. it is absorbed by your skin it has great energizing qualitys.just an idea.


----------



## Ruthie (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Ruthie - You can use coffee oil in soapmaking. It's listed in SoapCalc's oil selection column. According to SC, roasted coffee oil contributes to hardness, conditioning and creaminess.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I was not clear in my post.  I meant the coffee butter.  Which one could conceivably use in soap, but why go to that much trouble?  Plus then you'd have to figure the SAP of each of the oils included in the process....


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I was not clear in my post.  I meant the coffee butter.  Which one could conceivably use in soap, but why go to that much trouble?  Plus then you'd have to figure the SAP of each of the oils included in the process....
> ...


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 23, 2013)

Use a french press to strain the coffee grinds from your oil.  Easy peasy!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 23, 2013)

Only easy if you own a french press.


----------



## Nevada (Feb 23, 2013)

*Turkish coffee*

Turkish coffee would work in soap

Substitute small saucepan for the Turkish pot

Usual disclamer


----------



## paillo (Feb 23, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Only easy if you own a french press.



I'm a gonna be looking for a french press at all the local thrift stores :-D


----------



## Smee (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm gonna go way out on a limb here, since the thread's title is "Your Thoughts About Coffee Soap", and
simply note that I was SOOOOO happy when the stench of my first (failed) batch finally faded from my kitchen.

:mrgreen:


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 23, 2013)

Smee said:


> I'm gonna go way out on a limb here, since the thread's title is "Your Thoughts About Coffee Soap", and
> simply note that I was SOOOOO happy when the stench of my first (failed) batch finally faded from my kitchen.
> 
> :mrgreen:


 

And why, pray tell.....was it a failed batch?  I would like to avoid any pitfalls that I can.

I am imagining the smell of burnt coffee???


----------



## Smee (Feb 24, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> And why, pray tell.....was it a failed batch?  I would like to avoid any pitfalls that I can.
> 
> I am imagining the smell of burnt coffee???



In my wildest imagination, I could never have realized HOW BAD burnt 
coffee could smell!!!  Guess I let the lye get "a little" too hot?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh, ok. So you used the coffee for your lye water. Last time I did a soap with buttermilk I put the 'lye' container in an ice bath while I added the lye slowly. Maybe I will use that method. And I will make sure to do it outside, just in case.


I have another question for anyone who has made coffee soaps. The coffee I use to drink is a mix that we make. We use a med roast and hazelnut flavored combo. Its perfectly middle of the road for me. But when I looked at the packages at the store the other day the flavored coffees like hazelnut have added flavorings obviously. Probably artificial. Has anyone used a flavored coffee like that for their lye water?

eta.  Also wondering what ratios coffee/oil everyone is using to make their infused coffee oil.  I used a 12oz bag of whole beans(that I ground) and 32oz of Olive Oil.  The finished oil filled a wide mouth quart canning jar.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting the links about coffee oil and coffee butter. I know Hazel posted one, can't remember who posted the other - but thanks. My daughter likes to make body butter so she's infusing some for that - she is using cheesecloth to hold the coffee. I have 3 jars in the crockpot now - I put the coffee in this cloth that's a tighter weave than cheesecloth but not as tight as muslin. I get these at Dollar General and use them to strain the whey from my homemade yogurt. They remind me of cloth diapers from the 70's. I'm infusing 1 olive oil to use in soap, one coconut oil to use in lotion bars, and 1 coconut to experiment with. For a couple of years I've been using organic coconut oil as moisturizer under makeup. It's pretty greasy but I just use a tiny bit. Can't wait to try some of the coffee infused coconut oil for that. I may also try some lip balm with some of it. Lots of ideas swirling around now.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

Good ideas!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

123seesix said:


> Hi guys you can use caffine powder in your coffee soap also. it is absorbed by your skin it has great energizing qualitys.just an idea.


 Thats a great idea. I wonder where I can buy that? I think next time i make coffee soap I will add powdered/instant coffee. I just think that even the finely ground and sifted coffee is too abrasive. Ive been adding 3 tbsp to 2 1/2 lb batches so maybe thats too much. My last batch i added in only 1 so we will see what happens  roblem:


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006M0HL5O/ref=as_li_tf_til?tag=soaping101-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B006M0HL5O&adid=0TPARJ6HY1X3E5NY1GP2&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.soaping101.com%2Fequipment.html


Here is the link for powdered caffeine that Soaping 101 posted on their Caffeine boosted coffee soap video.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 24, 2013)

Blerg, yesterday I hot processed coffee in oil to use making soap today and I flippin' forgot to add it to the batter.  It is unfortunate because none of the coffee scent seems to have made it through.  

I did chill the coffee before adding the lye to it so no burnt coffee smell.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006M0HL5O...fURL=http://www.soaping101.com/equipment.html
> 
> 
> Here is the link for powdered caffeine that Soaping 101 posted on their Caffeine boosted coffee soap video.


 Thank you!!!


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 25, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Do you remember where you saw it?  I think I will try to make the infused oil tomorrow and if that works, great - less effort.  Otherwise, I might try the EO.  I am really excited about this one.  I flove coffee with all my heart (as evidenced by the ridiculously high percentage of my grocery bill that is devoted to all things coffee) as does my sister.
> 
> But since I don't have a crock pot small enough to do this, I will probably just do it in a canning jar in a water bath.


I picked mine up from Canwax here in Canada, but I have seen it on Soap Making Resource as well.


----------



## Smee (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry to rehash an old thread, but here goes anyway:

Can anyone tell me, does any of the caffeine in coffee grounds or beans 
get infused into the olive oil when you follow the instructions listed 
earlier in this thread?


----------



## Nevada (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes!



Smee said:


> Sorry to rehash an old thread, but here goes anyway:
> 
> Can anyone tell me, does any of the caffeine in coffee grounds or beans
> get infused into the olive oil when you follow the instructions listed
> earlier in this thread?


----------



## Smee (Mar 5, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Yes!




Thank you!


----------



## cerelife (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wondering about the caffeine powder and claims that coffee soap is "energizing" and increases blood circulation (hence diminishing cellulite). My husband bought a soap a few years ago that made all these claims and I was a little uneasy about using it since I have high blood pressure...thanks genetics; like my mom, I can be skinny as a rake and still have triple digit readings without meds  The LAST thing I need is for my skin to absorb caffeine!


----------



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 6, 2013)

So a coffee oil infusion sounds great but what percent OO would you infuse? All of it? or just some?


----------



## paillo (Mar 7, 2013)

I ordered an acid peel from MUAC last week and they included a sample of Brewed Coffee Body Wash. I regard this company highly, and if they're selling it that's a plus in my book


----------



## Genny (Mar 7, 2013)

cerelife said:


> Just wondering about the caffeine powder and claims that coffee soap is "energizing" and increases blood circulation (hence diminishing cellulite). My husband bought a soap a few years ago that made all these claims and I was a little uneasy about using it since I have high blood pressure...thanks genetics; like my mom, I can be skinny as a rake and still have triple digit readings without meds  The LAST thing I need is for my skin to absorb caffeine!



I don't think your skin would be able absorb any caffeine that's in soap.  http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.php?ID=3010
http://www.washingtonian.com/articles/style/promises-of-beauty-treatments--what-works-what-doesnt/

I've seen the coffee soaps that make all those claims.  In the U.S., that would be illegal.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, Genny!! 
Great links!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't really believe that the caffine is absorbed THROUGH the skin from body care products. I did a little experiment awhile back on myself. When I made my coffee infused oil for soapmaking. After transfering the finished coffee oil to storage jar I had a tad bit of oil on the spatula that just wouldn't come off the spatula. So I thought, I wonder if these statements really are true. I massaged that last bit of oil onto the insides of both wrists until it soaked in. Two hours later I finally got myself a real cup of coffee and drank it :grin: The amount of caffine, even if powdered caffine is added is so small and if its in a bar soap it gets washed off anyway. I am not negating effects it may have on the skin, especially in a leave in product. I just don't believe that is soaks in and 'Wakes You Up'


----------



## LovelyMalia (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a jar of instant coffee that we won't use. We bought it when we had a power outage. Has anyone tried using the instant? I'm thinking of trying that today.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 8, 2013)

LovelyMalia said:


> I have a jar of instant coffee that we won't use. We bought it when we had a power outage. Has anyone tried using the instant? I'm thinking of trying that today.


 
I have thought about doing that with my neglected instant coffee as well.  I considered dissolving it in a small amount of water before mixing it in.  If nothing else if would give color.


----------



## Genny (Mar 8, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> . I just don't believe that is soaks in and 'Wakes You Up'



Exactly.  For people that claim that it does wake them up, I honestly think it's most likely the smell of the coffee that probably triggers that "Wake up" feeling.  I know that when I brew a cup of coffee, just smelling it perks me up a bit.


----------



## Nevada (Mar 8, 2013)

google search

Can I Put Caffeine on My Skin Instead Of Drinking Coffee 

snippet: Ok, so now we know how much caffeine can penetrate 1 square centimeter of skin per hour. And since we know that the average human body has approximately 40,000 square centimeters of skin (look it up if you don’t believe us!), we can calculate how much caffeine can penetrate your entire body. According to my ciphering, that means your skin can absorb about 100 mg of caffeine in about an hour. So that means you`d have to stand in the shower for 2 HOURS before you`d get the equivalent of 2 cups of coffee in your system. That trip to Starbucks doesn`t seem like that bad of a deal now, does it?


----------



## Ruthie (May 21, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to making my coffee butter.  Coffee grounds have been infusing for 5 weeks now!    The instructions for making it call for soy wax flakes but neither of the 2 suppliers I am making up orders for have them.  Can I use Beeswax?  Or something else?  If not, where can I get them?


----------



## SillyKitty (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm going to be making a coffee soap and would love to hear how these turned out for you guys!

I will either go the infused coffee oil route or get some coffee EO

anyone try either of these and what kind of results did you get?


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 9, 2013)

I still don't have my coffee butter made.   But I LOVE my soap with triple strength coffee,  coffee grounds and chocolate mocha fo.  I've made it with and without goat's milk and both are great.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 9, 2013)

Ruthie -- I really do think you can substitute beeswax for soy wax. Soy wax is often listed as a vegan alternative to beeswax so I would think the reverse is true as well!  

edit: Although soy wax melts at a lower temp than beeswax (about 155-160 deg F).


----------

